# Matt 10:5,6: Christ's Instructions on Not Entering Samaria



## Knoxienne

My question is regarding Matt 10:5,6 - "These twelve Jesus sent out and commanded them saying: 'Do not go into the way of the Gentiles, and do not enter a city of the Samaritans. But go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel'."

I'm having some trouble understanding why Christ would tell his disciples to go to the lost sheep of the house of Israel if they aren't supposed to enter Samaria. Wasn't Samaria the capital of Israel? 

Plus, the woman at the well was a Samaritan and was converted in Jn 4, plus wasn't the woman whose daughter had a demon a Samaritan, or some other Gentile? Plus we see the story of the good Samaritan who saved the man from dying on the roadside. These accounts tell us of God's conversion of the Gentiles.

Any help anyone can give me with this passage is appreciated.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

The reference to the "house of Israel" is not to the "10-tribes northern kingdom", but to the whole people, to the "children of Israel," the church.

The Samaritans were "mongrel" to the Jews, half-breed and largely apostate from the pure worship of God in Jerusalem. When a majority of the northern population was captived by the Assyrians, they also settled other people groups in that country, which intermarried with the Israelite population that remained.

When the Jews returned from Babylon, they separated themselves from the Samaritains entirely. The Samaritans created their own temple on Mt Gerazim. They truncated the OT books, keeping only their own version of the Pentateuch.

What did Jesus mean?
Jesus is sending out his disciples for training them, and for spreading the news of his kingdom's arrival and advance. First the message needs to be proclaimed _in the church_. The Gentiles, and the Samaritans, are both outside the church. Jesus is concerned here with order, how things ought to be done, based on the promises God has made, and the special place of the church.

Not that Jesus has no interest or plans for the world. Indeed, from John's Gospel (ch4) we know Jesus went through Samaria to convert the woman at the well. There are hints as to the breaking out of the gospel from the Jewish confines throughout his ministry. But that outbreak is particularly to be the fruit of Jesus resurrection, and the pouring out of the Spirit.

One can even read these instructions in Matthew in the light of later history as one of those hints that such restrictions will soon be a thing of the past. Especially as the church (Israel) which is sent the message as their birthright *rejects* the message. It will go somewhere, see Acts 28:25-28.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH

Knoxienne said:


> My question is regarding - "These twelve Jesus sent out and commanded them saying: 'Do not go into the way of the Gentiles, and do not enter a city of the Samaritans. But go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel'."
> 
> I'm having some trouble understanding why Christ would tell his disciples to go to the lost sheep of the house of Israel if they aren't supposed to enter Samaria. Wasn't Samaria the capital of Israel?
> 
> Plus, the woman at the well was a Samaritan and was converted in , plus wasn't the woman whose daughter had a demon a Samaritan, or some other Gentile? Plus we see the story of the good Samaritan who saved the man from dying on the roadside. These accounts tell us of God's conversion of the Gentiles.
> 
> Any help anyone can give me with this passage is appreciated.



 In Matthew 15:24 Jesus says “I was sent only to the lost sheep of the house of Israel.” it was only later that the Gospel was proclaimed to the Gentiles. 

He is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the sins of the whole world. 1 John 2:2


----------



## Knoxienne

Contra_Mundum said:


> Not that Jesus has no interest or plans for the world. Indeed, from John's Gospel (ch4) we know Jesus went through Samaria to convert the woman at the well. There are hints as to the breaking out of the gospel from the Jewish confines throughout his ministry. But that outbreak is particularly to be the fruit of Jesus resurrection, and the pouring out of the Spirit.



Actually, I was thinking exactly about that point after I posted my question! I really appreciate your answer.


----------

